# Millennium or pro



## N3OKI (Apr 23, 2009)

OK folks i need some info. Took wife shopping for her own pistol. After the better part of 2hrs. and lots of is this one pretty? tumbleweed SHe finally settled on a PT111 Millennium. But then I saw there is a Pro edition of the gun. What is the difference? I did not realize there was 2 different ones till i looked on here.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

As far as I know, there is only a Millennium Pro. This one is mine and I love it!


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

*I'll take a stab at it...*



N3OKI said:


> OK folks i need some info. Took wife shopping for her own pistol. After the better part of 2hrs. and lots of is this one pretty? tumbleweed SHe finally settled on a PT111 Millennium. But then I saw there is a Pro edition of the gun. What is the difference? I did not realize there was 2 different ones till i looked on here.


There are 3 different generations of the PT111. I can't tell you with certainty what the differences between all of the generations actually are, but here's what I understand:

I do know the first generation was not a "PRO," and the second and third generations are "PRO" models. I have read a lot of things stating that the first gen's had a lot of problems, and they fixed many of them in the later gen's. I think that the first and second gen's have a DAO trigger, and the third has a SA/DA trigger. The first gen's look much different than the Pro models.

Wikipedia tries to address some of the questions: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taurus_Millennium_series
It was discussed in part here: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=18667&highlight=Millenium

Hope all of this helps, and doesn't confuse.

Here's a pic of a Gen 1 PT145:










And a pic of a Pro version:


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

JohnDeere is spot on. The Mil-Pro is the latest version. I own the Mil-Pro PT-145 and really love it. Pass on the Millenium and set your sights on the Mil-Pro.


----------



## N3OKI (Apr 23, 2009)

Are they still selling both? The one she chose is brand new so i would assume it is a gen 3 model. SHe get's it tonight. I know she loved the weight and feel of it. In no way did she like my Glock 40 or my KelTec PF9 ( one was to big and blocky the other was to small and light.). At least she won't take my toy's. LOL


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

It wouldn't surprise me to still see a new Millenium in the display case. When I bought my Sig Sauer P220 Compact a couple years ago, there was a NIB P245 in the case along side the Compact.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

benzuncle said:


> Pass on the Millenium and set your sights on the Mil-Pro.


Based on all that I have read, this statement seems to be the overwhelming consensus. Based on my experiences, however, I have to disagree. My brother and I have identical PT111's (non Pro, gen 1's) and have had absolutely no problems whatsoever with either, with over a thousand rounds through mine and several hundred through his. I suppose we could have lucked up and got some good ones, though.



N3OKI said:


> Are they still selling both? The one she chose is brand new so i would assume it is a gen 3 model. SHe get's it tonight. I know she loved the weight and feel of it. In no way did she like my Glock 40 or my KelTec PF9 ( one was to big and blocky the other was to small and light.). At least she won't take my toy's. LOL


Good luck. Let us know how it turns out. :smt023


----------



## N3OKI (Apr 23, 2009)

OK. Picked up her new baby last night. It is a Pro series. Just marked on the side of the slide that i did not look at.:watching: Now I get to go search for ammo for her today. Gander had no 9mm in stock and jacked the price of there 40S&W almost double. They had 250 count UMC range ammo for 70.00 a box last thurs. and last night it was up to 139.00 a box. What a :buttkick: .

Oh forgot to mention wife took owners man. to work with her today for lunchtime reading material. at least she wants to learn about her gun.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Awesome!!! Mine still doesn't understand my interest in handguns and why I have to have so many. of course, cameras is another story.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I had nothing but problems with my PT111 Millenium I guess it was a gen one...it was used and bought in 2001 or 2002 it was bought by a family member who passed it on to me, anywho, I couldn't stand it and got rid of it after only putting 300 rounds through it.


----------

